# Milkweed Bug Nymphs



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay....first shot may or may not be milkweed bug nymphs...please inform if you know.  They were extremely small....the largest one being maybe 1/2mm to 1mm.  This shot is at 2:1 with about a 30% crop.






Next is for sure milkweed bug nymphs.  First few shots are with the small softbox (great way to compare the two)

The entire stalk is smaller (in length) than my little finger






















....and here's a couple from last night with the new large softbox (much softer light to my eyes)


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW, these are cool. I think 2, 6 and 7 are my favorites.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

Too weird Nate.  My wife was complaining about those same tiny nymphs.  They are all over her desert rose.  And some very small caterpillars too.  Maybe larve?  Ill grab some pics when its not raining.

Thats a sweet shot of them.  They are indeed freaking tiny.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm tossed between the two diffusers. I like the softness of the larger but I like the color of the harsher light. Really makes the Orange and green pop! Hmm
Good shots anyways.


----------



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> I'm tossed between the two diffusers. I like the softness of the larger but I like the color of the harsher light. Really makes the Orange and green pop! Hmm
> Good shots anyways.



 ...actually, the color is the same between the two.  In editing the second set I felt the saturation was too heavy so I desaturated a bit to make it more natural.


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool, Nate.  #4 and #6 are my fav.  What softboxes are you using?


----------



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Ian.  The smaller one is a lumiquest mini-softbox.  The larger one is a custom made one...if you go into the macro section you'll see my thread with pictures of the softbox and setup.


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Nate.  Your homemade one looks like a cross between my Lumiquest and my Better Beamer    It certainly seems to be giving you good results!


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

icassell said:


> Thanks for the info, Nate.  Your homemade one looks like a cross between my Lumiquest and my Better Beamer    It certainly seems to be giving you good results!



No problem...and thank you.  My custom one is 5x8, but a little too long.  I made a new one last night that is 5x7 but shorter and I can position the flash to still get it as  close without being as cumbersome (I hope).  Unfortunately I won't be able to test it out until Friday night as I have 16 hour days today and tomorrow between work and school. :thumbdown:


----------

